# kitchenaid ice not making ice #ksrg22fkwh04



## MsCharlie (Jul 27, 2009)

we have a Kitchen Aid side by side fridge.
Model # is KSRS2SCS**O*

The problem we have is the ice will not dispense. The store where we bought the fridge said we were not using the ice maker enough, thus the ice was getting blocked up. That was not true. We can't us it as it won't let the ice out.

They said they were going to replace the door, that was 6 months ago, and now 6 months after the warrantly has expired and they now refuse to do anything.
Is there anyone else out there having the same problem with the ice not dispensing.


----------



## stevefastv6 (Apr 3, 2009)

*reply*

if you searched the internet this a common problem with kitchen aid brand! follow my instructions in my post? is the ice maker in the top of freezzer or is it in the the door? i bet it is the timer module either way check local appliance part department !!!!!!! before buying kitchen aide if you have feel free to ask:thumbsup:








MsCharlie said:


> we have a Kitchen Aid side by side fridge.
> Model # is KSRS2SCS**O*
> 
> The problem we have is the ice will not dispense. The store where we bought the fridge said we were not using the ice maker enough, thus the ice was getting blocked up. That was not true. We can't us it as it won't let the ice out.
> ...


----------

